# Windings Laquer ?



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Man thats a GOOD question!! I hope someone can jump in on this....GREAT question!!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

janmarsh said:


> Hello all,
> Does anyone know if any particular windings laquer is manufacture specifically for this job ?
> 
> Class H enamelled winding now coping with temperatures of 215 degree Centigrade.


Check out http://www.eis-inc.com/


----------



## janmarsh (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Major, Superior Essex bondable Magnetic Wire ? Interesting !


----------



## mikle51 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know know about this question. But I searched it many places but satisfied answer . This is really good answer.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the armature windings on most motors are just magnet wire... i.e., pre-coated with a transparent insulator.

The field windings are generally wrapped with insulating tape. This is what I used on my motor.

This stuff is very useful as well, but it is only available through class F.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

HEY everyone! I know I have not been on here for LOONNGG time, but here I am. Anyways back on topic. I use Dolph's CC1105HTC thermal set polyester resin for alternator repairs I do. It's rated for temperatures of up to 220C. You will need an oven for this type of resin to hardened correctly. Let me warn you though that this stuff is not cheap! I paid $70 per gallon at www.eis-inc.com. It also has a HMIS health rating of 2 so this can be harmful to you. Be careful!


----------

